# New Fantsy series?



## SeverinR (Oct 22, 2013)

Anyone watched a new fantasy series and like them?
I can't remember all the new ones.

*Tommorow people*: A group of people that have special powers.
The fatal flaw? 
They can't kill...anything.
So they are really powerful but even if they know they are going to die they can't kill anyone.
Problem: they fight with others, fighting can lead to death.
The fatal flaw means they will never succeed in the world that sees them as monsters to kill or control.
Until they can overcome the fatal flaw. Maybe if they don't know the act will kill, they can get away with it?
Maybe one can plan it and have another one kill without knowledge of it?  
"I unloaded the gun, just scare him with it and pull the trigger." 

The fatal flaw is such a weakness I considered not watching it anymore, but it keeps pulling me back. It is on after Arrow, so before I know it, I'm watching it again.


----------



## CupofJoe (Oct 22, 2013)

I haven't seen the US Remake but I was a fan of the 1970s original and it was a Kids TV programme. With the cast being Kids, their not being able to kill was a great bonus and almost essential. They had to outwit their adult opponents and not rely on brute force of any kind. Okay there was the occasional fight but most of the time they struggled against the henchmen futility...


----------



## SeverinR (Oct 23, 2013)

Didn't know this was a remake.
I think they are on episode 4 now(tonight)
General spoilers: (nothing to specific)

3 episodes;
powered beat downs each show(using teleport, quick move power to punch the enemy.)
human FBI type executes a mutant, after allowing the mutant a chance to kill him. (see fatal flaw above)
Human executes mutant sellout because they failed in their task.

They rely on brute force for most things but can't kill.  Seems to be a very restrictive and is vague in nature.
Mutant can't take a step because it would kill a group of ants around it?
Can't kill thinking beings? But can harm them? Harming them can inadvertantly kill them.


----------



## wordwalker (Oct 24, 2013)

The "can't kill" never made sense-- though it sounds like the original version did more with it.

Last night we saw one of the regulars did kill someone, by accident when their powers first emerged. So "can't" doesn't mean anything too absurd here.


----------



## SeverinR (Oct 24, 2013)

I didn't watch last night. Got home late. Watched "Betty White's off their rockers".


----------



## Addison (Oct 26, 2013)

I heard that a Charmed reboot is in discussion. Probably picking up in the lives of Chris and Wyatt, and will most likely follow the comic books. Personally I prefer the original eight seasons.


----------



## Legendary Sidekick (Oct 27, 2013)

SeverinR said:


> Mutant can't take a step because it would kill a group of ants around it?


Ants? Seriously?

How far down the food chain does this fatal flaw go? Can they brush their teeth? That kills germs. Germs might get flushed down the toilet, too. I think I made it 11 years driving without killing a cute animal (a bird—I actually killed a bird before ever killing a rodent!), but insects are dead on the first ride. Sparing frogs during a night rain? In my neighborhood, good luck! I don't aim for them, but if I never hit one, color me surprised.


----------



## SeverinR (Oct 30, 2013)

It actually doesn't specify how far down killing phobia goes, but if you can't kill a human(they say different species) then how far does it go?
I think it is a little to PC for my liking. 
They are more inteligent, have special powers so of course they would have a strick aversion to killing anyone, even if they will be killed by that person.  
Basically, you have a war where one side can use anything to kill them, but they can only use non-lethal weapons or punch them.


----------



## wordwalker (Oct 31, 2013)

And last night they changed the rules again, with an ex-Ultra agent on the loose who'd been altered by the organization to be able to kill. Huh.

(And, what kind of witch hunter IS this running the group? He loves to talk about the survival of "humanity", but now he's gone beyond using mutants to control mutants to "perfecting" them (yes, that was his word) by letting them kill in his cause? If the guy isn't a total idiot, everyone around him has to be to not think he's got stranger agendas than he says. I'd bet on the latter, but it's getting harder to care.)


----------



## SeverinR (Nov 4, 2013)

So they established the rules, then changed them?

1.No one can use their abilities in the government building, except the new kid.
2.No one can kill, except for this one altered agent.

This show had potential but is quickly destroying everything  they established in the first few shows.


----------



## SeverinR (Nov 4, 2013)

The tomorrow people is only one of the new series, there are others.
I haven't watched them, but I have seen comercials.

Feel free to discuss them too. If you watched any.


----------

